# CHONGQING | Jiefangbei Book City | 300m | 984ft | 63 fl | U/C



## dark_shadow1

malec said:


> Hopefully this is a real project and not just some architect's vision.


Proposal 1 is probably an architect's vision. I don't know if it's even possible and even if it is- it will be too expensive and it seems like much of the space isn't actually used.


----------



## binhai

^^It's very possible, it's pretty much a more extreme twisting tower; there's a central core running to the top and the floorplates are built individually, just like in a twisting tower.


----------



## Abdallah K.

Wow...thats a very interesting skyscraper


----------



## dark_shadow1

BarbaricManchurian said:


> ^^It's very possible, it's pretty much a more extreme twisting tower; there's a central core running to the top and the floorplates are built individually, just like in a twisting tower.


But I think they will have to construct much wider walls which will make the tower massive and VERY expensive.


----------



## binhai

^^there doesn't seem to be extreme enough cantelievers to require massive walls; sure it will be more expensive than a regular box, but I don't think it will be prohibitively so (more than 2x the cost of a regular tower).


----------



## Aiacos

The first design looks like a pile of dirty dishes :lol:


----------



## Blue Flame

The first design is uh.........definitly different.:weird: The second design is overused and too simple.hno: And the third looks over designed and too fat.:bash: All in all, I think they need to come up with some better ideas. But if I had to choose one, I think I would choose the first one just because the design has never been used. But, I still don't like it, it is just better than the other two.


----------



## z0rg

Huge render:


----------



## z0rg

I didn't like this proposal at first, but now I think it is very unique. The global landmark that Chongqing deserves.


----------



## deepblue01

^^ I like the trees in the building, it looks too ideal though. In reality, the trees can't grow like that and i don't think people can stand so close to the open edge of the building


----------



## SilentStrike

:O thats just unreal.

I like the tower on its own very much, but not in a skyline full of other modern buildings or boxes.

If they build this, it shud be build in a place where the surrounding structures fit this one.


----------



## z0rg

^^ Yes, I agree. Maybe they should build this at the Jiangbei New CBD. But Jiefangbei needs more conservative designs.


----------



## binhai

Awesome! This has to happen, it is so beautiful, organic, sexy, representing lowrise Asian density in a highrise form, a true landmark for the center of Jiefangbei that would be instantly recognizable to everyone as "Chongqing!"


----------



## malec

I'm wondering, would they have problems with updrafts in this design?


----------



## Eastern37

i think that the first design could be made to look better wheras the other two are just shitt!


----------



## macpolo

Urban Forest by MAD architects brings together nature and the urban metropolis
Posted by: Aditi Justa | Dec 1 2009




After vertical farms, now it’s time to see urban forests standing high. Deriving inspiration from mountainous Chinese landscapes, MAD architects have planned to build a commercial high-rise structure in Chongqing, China. Dubbed the ‘Urban Forest’, the tall building brings nature and open space together in a crowded and compact manner. The 70 story building is made up of curved, abstracted shaped floors which have been layered slightly off-center from one another. A core cylindrical structure connecting the floors supports and hosts the mechanical systems and elevators.



Each level of the structure from bottom to top is protected by full-length glass windows providing the perfect city view. It also incorporates varying size balconies, crystal-clear pools, beautiful trees and amazing courtyards. The floors are a mix of open spaces and offices or residential space. The urban forest is the beautiful amalgamation of nature and the urban metropolis.


----------



## macpolo

ARCHITECTURE | EXPOSITION
Les Chinois apprennent vite le contemporain
Guy Duplat

Mis en ligne le 14/10/2009

Les architectes contemporains chinois sont vite devenus des "grands".
On s’extasie souvent sur le "miracle chinois". Il apparaît à nouveau dans toute sa force à la très intéressante expo Europalia sur l’architecture contemporaine chinoise. "Heart-made" (car, selon la tradition chinoise, on construit avec son cœur) présente une cinquantaine de projets des architectes actuels les plus marquants. Et on est sidéré de voir comment ils apprennent vite et souvent bien. Le génie chinois est aussi celui d’assimiler les avancées d’autres pays et de les réutiliser si bien que leur art dépasse celui des modèles.

Tout qui voyage en Chine constate d’abord qu’on a beaucoup détruit du patrimoine et construit partout à une échelle inimaginable, avec une architecture très souvent très médiocre, destinée à répondre au plus vite à des besoins urgents (notre architecture "tout venant" ne vaut souvent guère mieux).

La Chine part d’un terrain vierge. Pendant 60 ans, elle fut à l’écart des mouvements modernistes ou post-Bauhaus, plongée dans la guerre ou la dictature maoïste. Elle n’a donc pas de tradition moderne. De plus, la profession d’architecte n’existe vraiment que depuis 1992-1993 quand le concept de profession libérale fut créé et a permis de susciter des vocations autres qu’architecte fonctionnaire.

L’expo montre très bien comment cette architecture chinoise nouvelle est née dans l’orbite de quelques grands bureaux : Oma de Rem Koolhaas, Zaha Hadid et Steven Holl. Jusqu’à copier leurs tics. La politique des grands travaux pour les JO de Pékin avec les bâtiments emblématiques (nid d’oiseau d’Herzog & de Meuron, tour CCTV de Koolhaas) a donné un coup de fouet supplémentaire à la création architecturale.

Mais les architectes chinois se sont vite affranchis de cette tutelle pour créer leurs propres formes dans toutes les directions de l’architecture "mondialisée". Le cas de Man Yansong est emblématique. Ce jeune architecte est sorti de Yale en 2002 et gère aujourd’hui avec son bureau "MAD", une dizaine de très gros et spectaculaires projets. *Le plus emblématique (notre photo) est cette tour de logements et commerces de 385 m, faite de tranches inégales superposées. *Elle se présente comme une ville verticale avec des parcs et des arbres. Une réminiscence futuriste des ruelles anciennes (les hutongs). "Urban Forest" est construite pour l’instant à Chongqing, la ville-champignon devenue en quelques années une des plus grandes de Chine. Le même bureau construit à Tianjun une tour avec une façade en nid-d’abeilles, comme un exo-squelette, et sa petite tour jumelle. Pour Beihai, MAD construit un énorme ensemble d’hôtels, maisons et bureaux, comme des montagnes russes. Mais ils peuvent varier leurs cibles. Lors de la dernière Biennale de Venise, ils présentaient un projet de science-fiction : une ville en étoile (comme le virus du sida) qui viendrait se poser au-dessus de New York ou Paris, comme une menace chinoise. Mais ils ont aussi construit une splendide maison/club house aux lignes purissimes, se mariant parfaitement avec le paysage de la Mongolie. Pour les "hutongs" de Pékin très menacés de démolition et qui manquent de sanitaires, ils ont imaginé une sorte de bulle-parasite métallique qui vendrait s’accrocher sur les toits.

Ces architectes nouveaux qu’on découvre à l’expo représentent tous les courants contemporains : l’écologie et le recyclage, l’architecture durable, celle du "geste", ou au contraire le retour au modernisme. Avec, souvent, une belle créativité. Un livre-catalogue, très bien fait, accompagne l’expo et présente le meilleur topo à ce jour de l’architecture contemporaine chinoise.

L’expo inclut - rien n’est anodin - un immeuble à Taipei et la gare de Lhassa, par Cui Kai, qui, pourtant, accueille un train très critiqué par les amis du Tibet qui y voient un outil pour l’envahissement du Tibet par les Hans.

"Heart-made, The Cutting-Edge of Chinese Contemporary Architecture" jusqu’au 21 février au Civa, espace la Cambre, place Flagey à Bruxelles. Du mardi au dimanche, de 11 h à 18 h.


----------



## SilentStrike

IMO it looks bad in between all the straight towers.


----------



## deepblue01

Yes, it looks rather messy imo. I hope they keep it something elegant. As for buildings like this, i hope they get given more open space and not cramped in between other buildings


----------



## macpolo

open space？
dude its CQ JFB area ，how come an open space ever exist?


----------



## SilentStrike

Thats why hes saying it should be build somewhere else


----------



## erbse

Not that bad at all, but that really is no tower for such a CBD area.


----------



## binhai

A new landmark for Chongqing! My only complaint is that it should be a little taller, so that it could be the true global symbol for Chongqing.


----------



## WiGgLz01

wow it looks really cool!


----------



## Colkadome

Proposal 1 is so odd, but having the nerves to propose such a weird building is awesome. I would definitely go there if proposal 1 was built.


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper

so proposal 1 is the final one? ugly, ugly, ugly!! :badnews:


----------



## snowhole

Let's face it, proposal 1 catches your eyes and stays in your mind; the other 2 are nothing too special. I say go for proposal 1 (yay).


----------



## Julito-dubai

deleted and put in a better place:

http://www.chinatouristmaps.com/assets/images/travelmap/Detailed-Map-of-Chongqing-Metro.jpg


----------



## Þróndeimr

z0rg posted a big render on the previous side, but i have a found one which is 1000 pixels wider, so this is worth a post!


----------



## z0rg

Urban Forest

By the end of 2009, MAD has completed the concept design of a 385 meter high metropolitan cultural complex in the city center of Chongqing – The Urban Forest.










This is the third skyscraper designed by MAD following the Absolute Towers in Toronto and the Sinosteel International Plaza in Tianjin, China.










Dezeen architecture and design magazine
« Log sofa by Patricia Urquiola for Artelano
Docks Dombasles by Hamonic + Masson »
Urban Forest by MAD
December 10th, 2009

Beijing architects MAD have designed a skyscraper for Chongqing, China, with gardens at each level.

Rather than consider the project vertically, the architects envisage a stack of floors, each slice shifted horizontally to create spaces for gardens and patios.

The 385 metre-high building will be called Urban Forest.

Here’s some text from MAD:

–

Urban Forest

By the end of 2009, MAD has completed the concept design of a 385 meter high metropolitan cultural complex in the city center of Chongqing – The Urban Forest.

This is the third skyscraper designed by MAD following the Absolute Towers in Toronto and the Sinosteel International Plaza in Tianjin, China.

MAD proposes a new architectural concept for the course of Chinese urban development – to actualize a sustainable multidimensional high-rise within China’s youngest municipality, where nature reincorporates into the high-density urban environment in the near future, to evoke the affection for nature once lost in the oriental ancient world and bring to the modern city dwellers.










In the year of 1997, Chongqing became the fourth direct municipality in China.










As an important pole of the growing economy in western China, the city area of Chongqing is more than twice of those of Beijing, Shanghai and Tianjin combined.










Such macro-scale urbanization should not only pushes economic growth and material prosperity, but also foster the evolution of the city’s cultural essence. Chinese cities have gone through the process of once starting from nothing, to following contemporary Western civilization urban pattern. Now, the overall economic infrastructure has oriented the direction of future development towards inland China.










What lies in the future of cities? How should one grasp the concept of emerging high-density cities of China in the context of a scenic town such as Chongqing? How does one discuss the future of architecture in Chinese cities on the base of Eastern Naturalist perspective and in the new context of China’s unique economic, social environment and globalization background? How to engage the city dwellers with an experience of nature when its presence of steadily diminishes in the face of the ever intensifying concrete jungle.










Throughout the process of contemporary Western urbanization, skyscrapers were the symbol of technological competitions, prime capitals and the formal enslavement of the powerful and the rich. Sustainable ecology became more of a demand for comfort; while the yearning of a return to nature was left ignored. The Urban Forest draws inspiration from the perspective of nature and the man-made in Eastern Philosophy, and ties the urban city life with the natural outdoor experiences.










The shape of the architecture mimics mountain range, shifting in a dynamic and yet holistic rhythm, and becomes a continuation of nature. Unlike its preceding counterparts, The Urban Forest no longer emphasizes on vertical force, instead it concentrates on the multidimensional relationships within complex anthropomorphic spaces: multilayer sky gardens, floating patios and minimal and yet well lit nesting spaces, the architectural form dissolves into the fluid spatial movements between air, wind, and light. In this environment, people encounter nature filled with unexpected surprises.










The fusion between Eastern humanism spirit and urban public spaces pioneers in the making of a sustainable multidimensional city – The Urban Forest will not be a piece of mediocre urban machinery, but an artificial organ that lives and breathes new life in the steel-and-concrete-filled city center.










Chongqing, the youngest municipality in China, holds great potential in its urban planning and construction and has the capability to be built into a most livable city, a city of pleasant environments, a traffic-jam-free city, even into a city that runs into a complete urban forest. A city with aspiration and vitality shall be courageous in envisioning and designing its great future. – Bo Xilai (Mayor of Chongqing)










In October 2009, The Urban Forest from MAD debuted in the Heart-Made, Europalia exhibition at the 2009 Europalia China. It represents the most challenging dream of the contemporary Chinese architecture — a type of urban landmark that rises from the affection for nature. It is no longer a static icon but an organic form that changes all the time with people’s perception.










Director in Charge: Ma Yansong, Dang Qun
Design Team: Yu Kui, Diego Perez, Zhao Wei, Chie Fuyuki, Fu Changrui, Jtravis B Russett, Dai Pu, Irmgard Reiter, Rasmus Palmqvist, Qin Lichao, Xie Xinyu

Location: Chongqing, China
Typology: Commercial, Office, Hotel
Site Area: 7,700 sqm
Building Area: 216,000 sqm
Building Height: 385 m
Architectural Design: MAD Ltd
Structural Design: ARUP Group Ltd

–

Posted by Rose Etherington

http://www.dezeen.com/2009/12/10/urban-forest-by-mad/


----------



## malec

Changed the title to 85 floors since that's what I counted in the diagram above


----------



## CoCoMilk

wow i actually want it to be built now =="


----------



## SilentStrike

why ruin a skyline with so much potential already 

Now I just hope it will look better in real than in renders.

EDIT:
Jst looked over the renders again... gosh this thing is so damn hideous.
Such a mess and then having TREES sticking out just tops it.

For once I hope they do not aprove a supertall, I hope they change their mind and pick design 3 or even 2..


----------



## binhai

stop trolling, you have already stated your opinion repeatedly before...


----------



## SilentStrike

yes, the prev ones werent serious, as I never thought they would pick this one.

Now that new renders come out for this proposal, I put some more serious thinking into it.


----------



## stewartrama

GORGEOUS


----------



## tenka

This is definitely an ambitious project. I commute everyday from jiangbei to jiefangbei so this will be something to keep an eye out for.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

SilentStrike said:


> yes, the prev ones werent serious, as I never thought they would pick this one.
> 
> Now that new renders come out for this proposal, I put some more serious thinking into it.


i cannot see why you dislike this.... the tower is very ambitious to say the least!


----------



## SilentStrike

ambitious, yes
But look at all the other supertall proposals in Chongqing.

This doesnt fit at all.


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

i think it is unique...


----------



## briker

just when i was about to say how incredible the 'stack of plates' look, the "final" design had changed again! 
The first design was Out of the box, just to be reapcked In the box!!


----------



## deepblue01

Although i find the original design extremely silly, don't they already have a tower that looks like the new design on the peninsula? Its just too boxy and plain to be honest. In a dense forest like this one, the new tower needs to be spiky with maybe a spire, something that conforms but not too plain. I was hoping something like Ping An Sz or maybe pinnacle Gz. Something like Jin Mao would be a waste since its so detailed for such a dense environment but something like West Tower Gz is too plain as well.


----------



## Fab87

z0rg said:


> Another version? Sorry they didn't post the source, as usual.


This one looks really good


----------



## BetaMaxx11

That is the only design I wouldn't vomit over, that first design looked like an 8th grade project on the Human Spine :nuts:


----------



## boschb

eww this sucks, not a bad design but nowhere near as innovative as the original, but that was very strange and probably would have been extremely expensive


----------



## eltodesukane

macpolo said:


> ARCHITECTURE | EXPOSITION
> Les Chinois apprennent vite le contemporain
> Guy Duplat
> 
> Mis en ligne le 14/10/2009
> 
> Les architectes contemporains chinois sont vite devenus des "grands".
> On s’extasie souvent sur le "miracle chinois". Il apparaît à nouveau dans toute sa force à la très intéressante expo Europalia sur l’architecture contemporaine chinoise. "Heart-made" (car, selon la tradition chinoise, on construit avec son cœur) présente une cinquantaine de projets des architectes actuels les plus marquants. Et on est sidéré de voir comment ils apprennent vite et souvent bien. Le génie chinois est aussi celui d’assimiler les avancées d’autres pays et de les réutiliser si bien que leur art dépasse celui des modèles.
> 
> Tout qui voyage en Chine constate d’abord qu’on a beaucoup détruit du patrimoine et construit partout à une échelle inimaginable, avec une architecture très souvent très médiocre, destinée à répondre au plus vite à des besoins urgents (notre architecture "tout venant" ne vaut souvent guère mieux).
> 
> La Chine part d’un terrain vierge. Pendant 60 ans, elle fut à l’écart des mouvements modernistes ou post-Bauhaus, plongée dans la guerre ou la dictature maoïste. Elle n’a donc pas de tradition moderne. De plus, la profession d’architecte n’existe vraiment que depuis 1992-1993 quand le concept de profession libérale fut créé et a permis de susciter des vocations autres qu’architecte fonctionnaire.
> 
> L’expo montre très bien comment cette architecture chinoise nouvelle est née dans l’orbite de quelques grands bureaux : Oma de Rem Koolhaas, Zaha Hadid et Steven Holl. Jusqu’à copier leurs tics. La politique des grands travaux pour les JO de Pékin avec les bâtiments emblématiques (nid d’oiseau d’Herzog & de Meuron, tour CCTV de Koolhaas) a donné un coup de fouet supplémentaire à la création architecturale.
> 
> Mais les architectes chinois se sont vite affranchis de cette tutelle pour créer leurs propres formes dans toutes les directions de l’architecture "mondialisée". Le cas de Man Yansong est emblématique. Ce jeune architecte est sorti de Yale en 2002 et gère aujourd’hui avec son bureau "MAD", une dizaine de très gros et spectaculaires projets. *Le plus emblématique (notre photo) est cette tour de logements et commerces de 385 m, faite de tranches inégales superposées. *Elle se présente comme une ville verticale avec des parcs et des arbres. Une réminiscence futuriste des ruelles anciennes (les hutongs). "Urban Forest" est construite pour l’instant à Chongqing, la ville-champignon devenue en quelques années une des plus grandes de Chine. Le même bureau construit à Tianjun une tour avec une façade en nid-d’abeilles, comme un exo-squelette, et sa petite tour jumelle. Pour Beihai, MAD construit un énorme ensemble d’hôtels, maisons et bureaux, comme des montagnes russes. Mais ils peuvent varier leurs cibles. Lors de la dernière Biennale de Venise, ils présentaient un projet de science-fiction : une ville en étoile (comme le virus du sida) qui viendrait se poser au-dessus de New York ou Paris, comme une menace chinoise. Mais ils ont aussi construit une splendide maison/club house aux lignes purissimes, se mariant parfaitement avec le paysage de la Mongolie. Pour les "hutongs" de Pékin très menacés de démolition et qui manquent de sanitaires, ils ont imaginé une sorte de bulle-parasite métallique qui vendrait s’accrocher sur les toits.
> 
> Ces architectes nouveaux qu’on découvre à l’expo représentent tous les courants contemporains : l’écologie et le recyclage, l’architecture durable, celle du "geste", ou au contraire le retour au modernisme. Avec, souvent, une belle créativité. Un livre-catalogue, très bien fait, accompagne l’expo et présente le meilleur topo à ce jour de l’architecture contemporaine chinoise.
> 
> L’expo inclut - rien n’est anodin - un immeuble à Taipei et la gare de Lhassa, par Cui Kai, qui, pourtant, accueille un train très critiqué par les amis du Tibet qui y voient un outil pour l’envahissement du Tibet par les Hans.
> 
> "Heart-made, The Cutting-Edge of Chinese Contemporary Architecture" jusqu’au 21 février au Civa, espace la Cambre, place Flagey à Bruxelles. Du mardi au dimanche, de 11 h à 18 h.


こたる流聲の 
もみみれて 
世の中は 
なむ空しきが
るめふぢり 
何にたとへん 
わたらば錦 
ごと山彦の 
なかだやたえ


----------



## KONGahxiah

z0rg said:


> Another version? Sorry they didn't post the source, as usual.


this version looks nice, I love it.


----------



## KillerZavatar

i totally forgot about this project. the design looks great and the location is amazing, now that i have been in chongqing i wish they would have more supertalls around the center of that island


----------



## Maastricht

Great design, looks really thin to be honest


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The triangular-based Aqua


----------



## FloripaNation

Proposal 2


----------



## KONGahxiah

final design also looks great for chongqing !!

any updates?


----------



## Eric Offereins

Maastricht said:


> , looks really thin to be honest


But that is a good thing.


----------



## RockAss

Original design (proposal 1) is interesting, but doesn't suit the Chongqing, anyway this is prime location so something tall will be built here sooner or later


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ Is this project dead then?


----------



## ()_T

Project name should now read as *Jiefangbei Book City*.

*With a Bookstore at its Core Aedas Unveils Mix-use Project Inspired by Rolled Book Scrolls*



> Aedas has unveiled the plans for its Chongqing Xinhua Bookstore Group Jiefangbei Book City mixed-use project, a complex of retail, residential, office, and hotel space with a Xinhua Bookstore at its core. Based on an ancient Chinese prose that states “knowledge brings wealth,” the project aims to integrate the concept of a book with the cultural elements of Chongqing to create an interactive commercial space.
> 
> Inspired by the form of a rolled book scroll, the central building in the project appears to unfold through stepped terraces, “implying the spirit of wisdom and knowledge.” These stepped terraces furthermore reflect the landscape of Chongqing, which is called the “Mountain City.”
> 
> The complex will additionally feature three themed plazas: The inclined rooftop and cultural plaza at the podium become a new cultural destination for lifestyle and entertainment activities, while the sky cultural plaza enriches and extends the civic space of Jiefangbei Plaza to provide a refreshing and tranquil environment in this business center for users to relax and enjoy.
> 
> Expected completion of the complex is set for 2020.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Spectacular, I can pass through the fact that it can be under the 300m mark, almost for sure... Maybe around 290/295m!


----------



## ()_T

Seoul_Korea said:


> Spectacular, I can pass through the fact that it can be under the 300m mark, almost for sure... Maybe around 290/295m!


Good guess! Turns out it's 286m (938 ft)


----------



## The seventh shape

It looks like a candle with wax melting down the side. Great design.


----------



## oscillation

by 拥有重庆小面 *Chongqing has a small surface*


----------



## kanye

286m 
http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/bui...-jiefangbei-book-city-mixed-use-project/21757


----------



## miguelmm

Any updates about this one?


----------



## The seventh shape

It says on that link it will be completed in 2020. That's very hard to believe.


----------



## oscillation

在建 | 2022年11月03日更新 | 重庆新华时尚文化城 | 300米 - 重庆 - 高楼迷摩天族


在建 | 2022年11月03日更新 | 重庆新华时尚文化城 | 300米 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc










重庆新华书店集团公司解放碑时尚文化城项目


新华书店集团公司解放碑时尚文化城是一个位于重庆商业区核心——解放碑中央商务区的综合发展项目。除新华书店本身，项目包括空中文化广场、商业零售、公寓、办公及精品酒店。Aedas 从中国古谚语 “书中自有黄金屋” 中汲取设计灵感，并融入重庆当地文化元素，打造出动感十足的商业综合体，同时将新华书店嵌入裙楼的中心位置。以 “书卷缱绻掩山城” 为主题，建筑外立面犹如一束正在缓缓展开的书卷，自然流畅，不经意间散落出层层跌落的台阶，象征着智慧与知识。退台式的建筑设计不仅与“山城”重庆的优美地貌相呼应，更与周围的城市环境呼应共鸣，相得益彰，激活城市风貌。




www.aedas.com





*Preparation | November 04, 2020 update | Chongqing Xinhua Fashion and Cultural City | 300m 

300m and u/c according gaoloumi

















*



*via iLH*

_*2020/11/11





























*_


----------



## germanicboy

Awesome! Chongqing is my favorite Chinese city!


----------



## KillerZavatar

great location as well, right in city center


----------



## oscillation

*by 拥有重庆大面*

*2020.11.28 








*


----------



## oscillation

*by congo

2020/12/03














*


----------



## oscillation

*via iLH

2020/12/06














*


----------



## oscillation

*by iLH

2020/12/21












































*


----------



## oscillation

*by cqmt

2020/12/27














*


----------



## Zaz965

kanye said:


> 286m
> Jiefangbei Book City - The Skyscraper Center


I still consider a decent height  😁


----------



## oscillation

Zaz965 said:


> I still consider a decent height  😁


 It is 300m, check out last pic above. There is 300m on it (written) , but someone with good Chinese can tell more.


----------



## A Chicagoan

oscillation said:


> It is 300m, check out last pic above. There is 300m on it (written) , but someone with good Chinese can tell more.


300 meters, 201611 square meters area, it also says "Jiefangbei Fashion and Culture City".


----------



## Zaz965

oscillation said:


> It is 300m, check out last pic above. There is 300m on it (written) , but someone with good Chinese can tell more.


very good, it is time to move to supertalls section


----------



## oscillation

The second crane is coming. Next year....speeeeed!
* by **congo*

*12.29














*


----------



## oscillation

*via iLH*
Sina Visitor System


----------



## The seventh shape

If only work would start again on Chongqing tower we'd have plenty to look at in Chongqing.


----------



## Haieg

There is still 470m the Sunac Center T1,458m Corporate Avenue,349m Sunac Center T2,320m Beibin Lu Project, 301m,300m Sunac Center T3 and this 300m supertall. I agree that Chongqing Tower hopefully will get built, its' position in the skyline has probably the most impact.


----------



## germanicboy

What is UC/proposed is more than enough, the only thing is that most of the projects are not in the main skyline


----------



## Daniiif

在建 | 2022年11月03日更新 | 重庆新华时尚文化城 | 300米 - 第18页 - 重庆 - 高楼迷摩天族


在建 | 2022年11月03日更新 | 重庆新华时尚文化城 | 300米 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## Zaz965

are there updates?


----------



## Daniiif

Looks like this is 297.65m although some users on gaoloumi claim that the top of the curtain wall is 300m





























在建 | 2022年11月03日更新 | 重庆新华时尚文化城 | 300米 - 第20页 - 重庆 - 高楼迷摩天族


在建 | 2022年11月03日更新 | 重庆新华时尚文化城 | 300米 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## Zaz965

that plot to the center-right








by 东风哥 on 500px


----------



## KNR

so.., it need around 8ft to reach supertall.


----------



## Khale_Xi




----------



## Zaz965

finally, one more supertall at chongqing's center 

@Khale_Xi , @A Chicagoan, @Munwon, can you se the helipad? 1:35


----------



## kanye

March 12 by 拥有重庆大面


----------



## zwamborn

2022-03-16 by iLH


----------



## kanye

March 24 by iLH


----------



## kanye

April 23 via iLH


----------



## zwamborn

2022-05-03 by 拥有重庆大面


----------



## A Chicagoan

Posted by iLH on Gaoloumi


----------



## zwamborn

2022-05-22 by iLH


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 25 by 冲就完事了 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## 499towersofchina

Decent progress is being made on this Chongqing Tower. This screenshot is from a xigua video filmed about a week or two ago by some user looking around the various shops in the central Jiefangbei shopping district.


https://www.ixigua.com/7110870062143111715?logTag=137358ca12974e472b6e


----------



## zwamborn

2022-06-25 by 拥有重庆大面


----------



## zwamborn

2022-07-10 by iLH


----------



## Zaz965

that building to the right, it is a bit hidden
Buildings by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr


----------



## kanye

August 06 by iLH


----------

